# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  كيف تعرف الحساوي>>>>

## نور الهدايه

كيف تعرف الحساوي

-1 اذا صلى الفرض وانتهى من صلاته... وانتهى من التسبيح التفت على اللى في يمينه وسلم عليهم والتفت على اللى في شماله وسلم عليهم 

-2 اذا شافك وقابلك في الطريق سلم عليك سواء كان يعرفك او ما يعرفك 

-3 اذا جاورته ما لقيت من وراه اذيه , يعني ارقد وآمن 

-4 تلاقيه بسيط , طبيعي , سموح , وسيع صدر , وعلى نياته 

-5اذا طق عليك الباب عطاك سله فيها ارطب خلاص او غر واذا جى وقت الصرام ما نساك من التمر الزين 

-6تلاقيه غارس في بيته فسيله وتشوفه مهتم فيها بنفسه

-7 تلاقي عنده سيارتين , الاولى كابرس يروح عليها الشغل , والثانيه سوبر حق طريق مكه 

-8 تلاقي طموح ابناءه اذا تخرجوا من الجامعه انهم اما يصيرون مدرسين في الحكومه او مهندسين في شركة ارامكوا , وازيدك من الشعر بيت .. كل واحد منهم يبي يتزوج مدرسه ويسكن في شقه لحاله 

-9 اجتماعي من الطراز الاول , يعني ما تمل من سوالفه 

-10 يزعل لكن قلبه ابيض بسرعه ينسى وعلشان كذا ما تلاقيه حقود .. واذا كان حقود يعنى شاذ عن القاعده 

-11 اذا شاف شي غريب اول مره يشوفه او يسمع فيه .. قال .. الله شذشذا ..

-12 اذا قلت له... على كيفك... رد عليك وقال... ما يحصل 

-13اذا جاء شهر رمضان طق عليك الباب وعطاك صحن هريس من طبخ ام عياله وتلاقيها متنغصته حق زوجتك 

-14 اذا طلع تقاعد... تلاقي طموحه عماره في الخبر او الدمام... ومزرعه في الحسا فيها بركه سباحه .. وتنور حق المندي 

-15 يخاف من العين .. علشان كذا تلاقيه يقول لك .. قول ما شاء الله 

-16 اذا كان ساكن في الدمام , الخبر , الظهران , الجبيل او اي مدينه اخرى , وجا ء يوم الاربعاء حرك ونزل الحسا , و فوق كذا يحب يقضي العيد يم اهله وجماعته هناك..

-17 ما ينساك في العزايم والمناسبات , يعرف الاصول وكريم 

-18 اذا شميت ريحة المشموم " الريحان " في بيتك اعرف ان زوجته كانت تزور زوجتك 

-19 يستانس وينبسط الى من شاف له ناس من اهل الأحساء..

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كيف تعرف الحساوي
> 
> -1 اذا صلى الفرض وانتهى من صلاته... وانتهى من التسبيح التفت على اللى في يمينه وسلم عليهم والتفت على اللى في شماله وسلم عليهم 
> 
> زين خلوق الولد 
>  .. 
> -2 اذا شافك وقابلك في الطريق سلم عليك سواء كان يعرفك او ما يعرفك 
> 
> -3 اذا جاورته ما لقيت من وراه اذيه , يعني ارقد وآمن 
> ...



 
تسلم خيوو ع الطرح القميل ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،

لاعدمنآك ..

تحيآتي

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره اختي على مرورك

----------


## نبراس،،،

يعني هم اطيب ناس هذا المقصووود صح
بس انا وياك ما لقييت اكرم واطيب من الاحسائي
طيبيين واجد 
لكن حتى اهل القطييف طيبيين لو ويش رايك
اكييد بتقوول صح

----------


## عنيده

كل اهل السعوديه هذي مواصفاتهم .. 

الله يخليكم .. 

و يعطيكم العافيه يا رب .. 

يسلمووو ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلموووووووووووووووا*

----------


## نور الهدايه

> يعني هم اطيب ناس هذا المقصووود صح
> بس انا وياك ما لقييت اكرم واطيب من الاحسائي
> طيبيين واجد 
> لكن حتى اهل القطييف طيبيين لو ويش رايك
> اكييد بتقوول صح



صح
 اهل  القطيف  اهل كرام وطيبه
مشكور اخوي على مرورك

----------


## نور الهدايه

> كل اهل السعوديه هذي مواصفاتهم .. 
> 
> الله يخليكم .. 
> 
> و يعطيكم العافيه يا رب .. 
> 
> يسلمووو ..



 الله يعافيك اختي
 و معك في هذا نفطه مو كل اهل السعوديه
.............
في مناطق اخلاقهم  زفت
بس
 مشكوره اختي  على مرورك

----------


## نور الهدايه

> *يسلموووووووووووووووا*



 الله يسلمك
 مشكوره اختي على المرورك على الموضوع

----------


## hourya77yousif

*تسلم اخوي وهذا اقل شي قلته في حق اهل الاحساء* 

*شكرا على نقلك لتنوير  النفوس (مايعيب الا المعيوب)*

*وتقبل مرور الحساوية*

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره اختي  
على مرورك على الموضوع
ان شاء الله يحفظه اهل الاحساء
 والناس اجمعين
من كل شراااااا

----------


## احلى توته

ما شاء الله عـ الطيبه
الله لا يغيرهم
احنا بعد طيبين<<ههههه ما دح نفسه يبي له رفسه خخخخـ
يســـلـــمو ع المــوضوع الحلو
يعطيك العااافيه
ـتحيااتيـ
ـتوتهـ

----------


## hope

صدق واللهـ 
اهل الحسسساء مافييه مثلهم 
واحنآ ببببببعد ^_*
يعطيك الف عآفيييييه اخوي ع الطرح 
لآعدم

----------


## بنت المدينه

اهل الشرقيه عموما اطيب نااااااااااااااااس انا عاشرتهم  اهل القطيف وصفوى ولااحساء وربي ماشفت اطيب منهم

----------


## نور الهدايه

> ما شاء الله عـ الطيبه
> 
> الله لا يغيرهم
> احنا بعد طيبين<<ههههه ما دح نفسه يبي له رفسه خخخخـ
> يســـلـــمو ع المــوضوع الحلو
> يعطيك العااافيه
> ـتحيااتيـ
> 
> ـتوتهـ



بعكس اهل القطيف اهل الكرام وطيبه
 مشكروه اختي على مرورك

----------


## نور الهدايه

> صدق واللهـ 
> اهل الحسسساء مافييه مثلهم 
> واحنآ ببببببعد ^_*
> يعطيك الف عآفيييييه اخوي ع الطرح 
> لآعدم



 هذا من طيبه اهل القطيف
يعطيكي ربي العافيه

----------


## نور الهدايه

> اهل الشرقيه عموما اطيب نااااااااااااااااس انا عاشرتهم اهل القطيف وصفوى ولااحساء وربي ماشفت اطيب منهم



 مشكوره اختي بنت المدينه
 ا\حتى اهل المدينه الرسول الاعظم طيبن
يعطيكي ربي الف العافيه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

هههههههههههه معلومات قيمة حشان أذا قابلت واحد حساوي
يسلمواااااااااااا

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على مرورك

----------


## بقآيا حنين

-15 يخاف من العين .. علشان كذا تلاقيه يقول لك .. قول ما شاء الله

اهم شيء هالنقطة
ماشاء الله
ماشاء الله عليكم
أن شاء الله كل الاحساء كذا
بصراحة أني ما احتكيت مع حساويين من قبل
ان شاء الله قريب نتعرف على وحدة حساوية

بس حتى أهل العوامية فيهم هالمواصفات >>> الله لايغير على الجميع

يسلمو خيتو *نور الهداية* على الطرح

دمتــي ... لمن تحبين ...

----------


## نور الهدايه

يسلمووووووو اختي بقايا الحنين
اهله القطيف على الراسي كلهم
 اهل الخير

----------


## السر الأبدي

ماشاء الله 
عجبني المديح 
ولكن الأخ من وين جاب الحقائق العلميه 
لأنها صح ميه ميه 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووا على الموضوع الرائع 
والنعم من اهل القطيف بعد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اما عماره بالخبر او الدمام
ومزرعه
صااااااااادق فيها

----------

